# How would I date this J. Nooitgedagt plane?



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Nooitgedagt (JN under a crown) 
Dutch


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks ocelot, any idea/info on aging Nooitgedagt planes?



> Nooitgedagt (JN under a crown)
> Dutch
> 
> - Ocelot


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

http://nooitgedagt-ijlst.nl/
I have mainly heard of them as a maker of folding rules.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Woody,

If you change the name of this thread to something like "How would I date this J. Nooitgedagt plane", you might get a few more responses. I know that LJ "poopikat" owns some. I know we have some dutch LJ's also.

And… post a lot more photos of the plane and any markings that are on the iron.

-Paul


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

More pictures added…..


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Any Dutch LJs?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello,

I didn't have seen this question till Ocelot have sent me a privat message.

Nooitgedacht doesn't exist anymore. They have had a factory not far from where I live. That factory was in IJlst. They are building a new museum at the moment and this will be open at the end of this year. Maybe I will visit it in the future. But now your question. The date? As soon as the museum is open again I will sent a message to the volunteers of the museum and I hope the can help you.

Below a picture of wat is left from the J Nooitgedacht factory:


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

How would you date it? It's vintage so maybe a little vintage wine and some old music from different eras and see what she likes.


----------



## woodywoodwood (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you Dutchy! And thank you Paul for reaching out. Greatly appreciated



> Hello,
> 
> I didn t have seen this question till Ocelot have sent me a privat message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huug (Mar 16, 2017)

Nooitgedagt was a dutch toolcompany that produced high quality tools, often using swedish (Eskituna-) steel. The made everything: from planes, chisels, axes, to workbenches (although all wooden parts were done elsewhere). Nooitgedagt chisels from Eskiltuna steel are still very sought after and are off course a joy to use!

About your question: I've got the same filisterplane, but from a later period. Mine is from after 1955 .

















Dating Nooitgedagt tools can be hard, but there are a few clues. Gerrit van der Sterre wrote a really great book on dutch planes and planemakers (dutch/english). See the photo's from the book…
first the stamp: looking at the stamp on your plane you can see that this stamp was used from 1865 till 1945. See the photo with stampdating and look at the distance between the letters and the shape of the crown:









Another indication might be a paper sticker. Often these stickers came loose, but you can still see a change in colour were they were glued onto the plane. Now I can't find such a sticker on your photo's but perhaps there is still a lighter spot? My guess would be that it is a diamond shaped form..








The last indication is the finish: the laquered ones are the newer planes. I can't really see what the finish on your plane is, but it looks like it's not an linseed oil finish. That could mean that the plane is from before 1945, but not that much…
Now I know that there are old craftsmen in the Netherlands that could give a far better dating of the plane but I'm afraid that they are not on lumberjock's… (By looking at the way the spur iron is fastened, for example. note that on my plane this is done with just a screw, on yours there is a bolt going through the plane…).

Nooitgedagt planes withe different stickers…:


----------



## Huug (Mar 16, 2017)

I looked through a couple of reprint catalogues and perhaps there is more:

















These photo's are from a reprint Nooitgedagt catalogue of about 1891.
You can see that the filisterplane is already made in the same fashion as the one in your photo's.
The only difference that I can see is the fence under the plane. The 1891-one looks smaller.

Another catalogue from a hardware store: dating 1921. They sold Nooitgedagt planes: the filisterplane looks exactly as the onde from 1891, including the lowest fence.









Last photo is from a schoolbook for the craftsschool (="ambachtschool," I don't know if I got the english word right here…). This book is about using handtools. The tools that are showed are from Nooitgedagt. The edition that I have is from 1947, first edition was 1938… When you look at the lowest fence, you see that it is still the smaller version. We don't know if the pictures were updated every new print. But what we know is that the stamp in your plane is from before 1945. The fence is not in the "old" style. It is possible that Nooitgedagt introduced the new style of fence after 1938 . With some caution we could guess that the plane can be dated between 1938 and 1945…









Huug


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I had hoped that the new museum was open at the time, but it isn't. As soon I can go there I will try to find a answer to your question.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm seeing one of these on eBay now.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-1850s-Dutch-wood-and-iron-Plow-Plough-Plane/254206008614?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item3b2fdbdd26:g:3~MAAOSwhOpbRMgn


----------

